# green beans - am I doing it wrong?



## joe&katie

I've tried 3 times now to cook fresh green beans. They never turn out - they are always stringy, even though I seem to get the string off before I cook. I snap off the ends, pull off any string I can get, and snap into short pieces. Put in some water and boil undtil they seem tender. But, they are nasty and stringy when I actually try to eat them. So frustrating.


----------



## TNHermit

I had the same problem and figured out I was picking them to late. have to pick them earlier. just my 2cents be looking for what others say


----------



## MaggieJ

Picking them younger may help. I prefer them before the shape of the seeds show from the outside. You may also be cooking them too long. That can make them tough.


----------



## wanda1950

This is why I quit growing Kentucky Wonder beans--strings--picked them out continuously. They are the best tasting but I got sick of the strings. Roma types have less strings--look on the seed package to see if it says stringless.


----------



## MoonShine

How long are you letting them cook?


----------



## tallpines

We always plant Kentucky Wonder pole beans! Have grown them for 30 years.

We also always plant Tendergreen Bush beans for earlier production. We average about 5 good pickings from them.

About the time they are done producing, the Kentucky Wonder are about ready.

I pick every other day and so far have gotten about 10 pickings from the KW's.
There are still lots of blossoms and I suspect I'll be able to pick until first frost ----- predicted for next week :smack

Any bean that is showing a buldge from the inner bean seed is past it's prime in my book!

Nice, thin, young beans do not have a tough string.
Pick them BEFORE that tough string developes.

We bring the water to a boil, turn down the heat, and simmer for about 12-15 minutes.

Drain the water ---- add S & P ---- I like a small amount of butter.

They are like CANDY!

Sometimes I make a cream sauce out of milk, flour and lots of butter and add it to the cooked beans.....that makes for a special treat!

We love cooked green beans but you gotta pick them when they are young and tender!

When you pick them young and frequently they will keep producing.

If you let them grow to that full tough bean, the plant will shut down, drastically limiting the volume, and quality, of your final production.


Oh---- and because I have raised beds, I try to remember to WATER every second or third day.

Beans is one thing I can grow!
I wish I could be as successful with my other seed growing attempts!


----------



## blynn

I bought a variety called 'Lazy Housewife', no strings. They're really good! We saute them in a little oil instead of boil them. Very good with garlic, or other veggies for a sauted veggie side dish.


----------



## jwal10

Pick small and steam. My favorite is with new potatoes in a pressure cooker. Tendergreen bush and Yellow wax bush....James


----------



## missyann100

I think you maybe picking them big. I pick mine when I can see bean indents. If they are any bigger there is more string. With that said this is the first year I have ever grown string beans. I have always grown bush beans that are stringless. How do you know if the seeds you are buying are stringless? My dad said he got a pack of KY Wonders from someone and the package said stringless. Now he lives in CA I am in TN. I don't know if that makes a difference. I bought KY Wonder/Blue Lake pole bean seeds this year. I hate the strings! I have a hard time getting all the strings. I don't like getting strings in my mouth. Is anyone here growing stringless KYW pole beans in the East?


----------



## joe&katie

I have been buying them at the farmer's market, so I guess maybe the farmers are picking them too old. I'll try to pick out ones that don't have bumps. I've tried several different kinds as the summer has gone on - the KY Wonder were just the last ones I got. thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

